# Are you smarter than a 5th grader?



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Find out!

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...8508.triviaquiz?coll=orl-middayupdate-utility

Be sure to post your score


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

i got a 60%


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

75% for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

85%

And most 5th graders don't learn a lot of that stuff. :razz:


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

80% woot im not completely retarded


----------



## kuhliloach (Mar 24, 2007)

70%

so i don't know what!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

55%

There were no fish questions on there. 4th grade was my golden year...


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

70%... those U.S. States questions were stupid, I'm not from there 

But I have to say that I didn't learn all of that stuff when I was in 5th grade!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

100%

I should get on that show, maybe.


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL 50%
Seems to me the older we get the less we know!!! LOL don't tell my kids that! Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> 100%
> 
> I should get on that show, maybe.


Show off 

60% for me


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

90% stupid prime numbers im HORRIBLE at math


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

90% gosh darn it I don't grammar know.


----------

